# Thoughts on these books



## Brother Solix (Jan 19, 2013)

I was thinking about picking up these books. Just wanted to know the communities opinion. Are they worth it or should I stay clear? I mostly read HH but I'm open to a good read. 

MASQUE OF VYLE
DAENYATHOS
YARRICK: CHAINS OF GOLGOTHA
FLESH OF CRETACIA


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

Only one of those I've read was Daenyathos, which wasn't bad for a novella. Of course if you haven't read the like first five Soul Drinkers books, it's not going to make a whole lot of sense. So something to keep in mind, and IMO anyway, the Soul Drinkers books started off okay and then each successive book was never quite as good as the last.


----------



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Yarrick is excellent really enjoyed and Mask of Vyle is a spinoff with one character from the Dark eldar books. I thoroughly enjoyed that as well.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

I've only read Yarrick. It's good imo.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Masque and Yarrick are very enjoyable. Flesh is bolter porn.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I've been meaning to ask about the Andy Chambers (Dark) Eldar series. Is it worth the money? I'd appreciate an honest answer with no frills, pls. _Dark... Elves... IN SPAAACE_ doesn't cut it. An invaluable look into Commorragh which goes far beyond source material delivered with tight prose does.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

I cannot recommend it. Evil men with pointy ears instead of aliens.


----------



## Brother Solix (Jan 19, 2013)

thanks for the comments :biggrin:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Brother Solix said:


> FLESH OF CRETACIA


I do not recommend this book, it tries to be a proper novel while only being 100 or so pages long. I did not enjoy it.


----------

